# How much would you give for a Paul Jones whiskey?



## ncbred (Nov 23, 2009)

Bottle is amber and has a thick stamped seal on the shoulder that says Paul Jones Rye Whiskey, Louisville, KY.  No chips or cracks but has a little sickness to it.  One of my friends who is an electrician found it under a house.  If I had to guess it looks to be 1870's or 80's.  I noticed it sitting on his fathers refrig. while we were hooking up an ice maker.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## ncbred (Nov 23, 2009)

No and I can't find one like it on google image either.  I've seen the ones that are stamped into the bottle but this one has a thick stamped seal that looks like its been attached to the shoulder.


----------



## KentOhio (Nov 23, 2009)

I think those are common and it's probably about a $10 bottle.


----------



## ncbred (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Kent.  I'm more of a crown top soda guy but like to bring home old whiskeys and beers every now and then if the price is reasonable.  Just wanted to know what to offer him for it when I see him again.


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Nov 23, 2009)

I found this about it scroll down its located right below his book about privy digging advertisment. Hope this helps

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/march2000/march_questions.htm


----------



## botlguy (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree that it's worth about $10. They are common. The guy I bought the WINTER'S BITTERS & BELDINGS SARSAPARILLA from has one I could pick up for that and I will pass on it tomorrow when I go back to buy a few more bottles.


----------

